# New Stove Auger not moving shows S U in display



## SandInMaheye (Nov 25, 2010)

I have the summersheat 55-SHPEP. It was just installed and noticed when i did the test run, the auger did not turn. This is my very first pellet stove.  So I figured, well maybe I missed it and put some pellets in the hopper. Pressed ON and SU for start up appears.  I hear noise coming from the pellet stove of a turning or something(Vibration of a motor).. the blower is blowing outside.. the ash box area has a glow to it.  Am I missing something with button pushing or could the auger be no good on a machine that has never ran?  Tech support is closed and says to call back during business hours, but fails to tell me when that is.  I checked to make sure all the seals were closed, the door and ash pan and they are.  I hit the on button a second time and still nothing but keeps saying SU on the display.  Can anyone help me?  Im hoping this is a simple fix that just wasnt in the manaul, or at least i didnt see anything in the manual.

thank you bunches!


----------



## imacman (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Sand, and welcome to the forum.  You picked a great place to come for help....there are a lot of very knowledgable people here to help.

OK, first of all, did you perform the "test run" *exactly* as listed in the manual?  If you open the hopper to look to see the auger turning, and don't hold down the lid switch, the auger stops immediately.

The letters "S U" mean the stove is in "*S*tart *U*p mode.  If you let the stove continue on (with lid closed & latched) for about 20 minutes, it finally will stop and have an "E 2" code in the display.  This is normal.  At this point load the stove w/ pellets and hit the start button again.


BTW, what brand of pellets did you get for the stove?


----------



## SandInMaheye (Nov 25, 2010)

I let did hold down the button on the hopper as stated in the manual and I didnt see it turn.  I am currently doing a test run again, emptied the hopper.  I got pellets from Lowes when I bought the stove.  Its a premium grade somerset brand.  I let the stove run for 15-20 min before i got annoyed with this vibration noise coming from it and decided id turn it off and check all the connections again.  Is this noise normal?  When I hold the ON button in, the noise continues. From watching the video, it says to test the auger when i see the red glow in the firebox area.  I see the glow, open the hopper and push the button but nothing happens.


----------



## imacman (Nov 25, 2010)

The only things that can cause vibration in that stove is either one of the blowers, or the auger.  Is it possible the stove got dropped during shipping or delivery, and one of the blowers is out of position?  

As for the auger, you DO know that the auger only turns about 1/8 of a rotation each cycle, and that happens only about every 10 seconds, depending on the heat setting.

Do you know what the lower buttons are set at?  Did you have the heat & blower settings at 5-5 during the test?


----------



## SandInMaheye (Nov 25, 2010)

This stove was delivered from lowes and left on my front lawn.  Apparently you have to specify this is for indoor delivery with dolly?? SO a few days later they came back and put it in the house. I did not notice it being dropped.  Wheni put my hand against the metal grate on the back, the noise isnt as loud and pretty much stops.  there is no air blowing out the front, not sure if that matters.  now the setting is reading E O.  This is the first I am seeing this error code and it turned off.    yes I know the auger only moves very little so when i pushed the button, i watched it for about 3 min.  i am hearing this vibration noise every 5-7 seconds it seems.

I looked at the manual and I dont see an error code E O.  Now Im baffled. lol


----------



## SandInMaheye (Nov 25, 2010)

When I unhooked the fresh air exchange house to make sure nothing was blocking it, i didnt put it back on tight. SO maybe that is what the EO was for.  Its back on and I restarted the stove again. Shows SU again and settings are at 5 and 5.  still no auger movement, not even the slightest bit.


----------



## imacman (Nov 25, 2010)

Sounds like the auger turning (or trying to) every 5-7 seconds, and the rear panel is loose or slightly out of position....if it goes away when you hold your hand against it, it's not a major problem.

However, I have NO idea what a "E 0" code is.  Have you unplugged the stove for about 5 seconds and plugged it back in to reset the control board?  If not, try that.  The current heat/blower settings should show up on the display.....leave the stove alone until the display goes out and then try the dry run test again.

It IS possible that the lid switch is bad and is never actually closing, electrically-wise.  If your handy with a voltmeter, you could make sure it's working.

If you get that code again, I'd try sending Mike Holton a PM on this forum (he is the Senior Englander service tech and is on this forum sometimes), or wait until Friday and call the Englander Tech service direct.


----------



## imacman (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't know how hard it is on that model to see inside the rear of the stove, but can you watch and see if the auger motor is trying to turn the auger?  maybe it's jammed or the auger is not secured to the motor.


----------



## SandInMaheye (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks 

I will turn it all off and start over again if that E O comes up again.  Oh wait..   It seems to have shut off again to display the E 2 again.  The EO went away.  I can have a friend with a voltmeter test it by friday. Otherwise i will reach out to tech support.  Im thinking this is an Auger issue i just dont understand how I can already have an issue when its new.  thats my luck, i swear.  So I will have the switch tested with a voltmeter and see if that could be the problem.  I'd think if it was though, it wouldnt try to turn, making that noise every 5-7 seconds.   I dont see the sense in putting pellets in and running it again since I did not see the auger turn at all during the test run. I watched very closely, i might add. lol


----------



## imacman (Nov 25, 2010)

UPDATE:  I found a reference to the "E 0" code in my 10-cpm manual....it means that there is "NO ERROR"


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 25, 2010)

You might want to check the auger flight to make certain there isn't something stuck in it.

The E-0 code is the no error error code and stove will enter normal operation which then tosses an E-2 at you which basicly says the stove failed to light.


----------



## SandInMaheye (Nov 25, 2010)

not sure how anything could be stuck in it if it never ran. New stove, just installed.  I did take a vaccum to the hopper and clear it out. is there another way to check it?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 25, 2010)

Packing material, and all kinds of things could get inside that stove, a kid visiting the store could have slipped a plastic bag or a nail in there for all I know.

The last time I saw the lid up on an Englander there was all kinds of things in the hopper, you would have thought it was a storage bin.


----------



## SandInMaheye (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a friend coming over in the morning to beat on the car so before he does that maybe i can get him to take a look inside for me.  The dvd shows how to take the back panel off if I need too.  I believe it shows the auger replacement too on the dvd.  I tried to manually move the auger from the hopper and it doesnt move. Going to have to have someone get behind it and see if its jammed or not secured.  I figured if it was not easy to turn from inside the auger, it had to be secure.  I just turned the stove off and unplugged it for now. at what point does air blow out the front of the stove? After its ignited?  Nothing comes out of their either.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 25, 2010)

No air out the front until there is a fire in the stove and the temperature is high enough to close the proof of fire snap disc.


----------



## SandInMaheye (Nov 25, 2010)

yes they do stick all kinds of stuff in that thing as if it was a storage agea. lol


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 25, 2010)

the purpose of the "dry run" is to determine if there is somthing not working right before the install as its easier to get to the back of the unit when its not up against the wall and piped outside yet.

OP if the auger is not turning at all it may be a loose connection , check the vacuum hose that leads from the back wall of the firewall to a round plastic pod mounted just behind the circuit board , make sure it didnt get shook loose in shipping or delivery , also , check the auer inthe hopper by holding the lid switch down with a finger while watching it, if the auger runs when you hold the switch down but does not when lid is closed the lid switch may be out of adjustment.

also , look for a PM im sending you contact information so you can reach me at work , im off tomorrow for thanksgiving but i'll be in the office on friday, if you still have not gotten it to behave call me at the number and extension i pm'd to you


----------



## SandInMaheye (Nov 28, 2010)

Is Tech Support available on weekends?  I sent you a PM of what is happening now and what I did, I just am not sure of the days and hours of Tech support.

It seems the stove will not do a test run now after I checked the wires/auger jam. The auger motor doesn't seem to be working now, i hear no noise coming from it anyway.  The S U appears, i hit start and after a min of showing 5-5 the SU appears again.  Any Ideas?  I even checked the lid switch to make sure that didnt become loose.  Did I miss something? Im baffled.


----------



## Wood Nugget (Nov 28, 2010)

I believe tech support is Mon thru Fri.  However, Mike is a great forum member and will probably 'check in' even tho he isn't 'clocked in' at the office.


----------



## SandInMaheye (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks.  A friend of mine told me to manual feed the stove and see what happens.. so I put a handful in to manual feed, shut the glass door and watch.  A fire started and it burned out. The blower for the heat didnt kick on as he said it should have?!  He had a stove in his other house so he was trying to assist me, but failed. LOL  Should the blower of kicked on when heat built up in the firebox?  Just Curious ..and to see if the friend was blowing smoke up my butt. lol


----------



## cncpro (Nov 28, 2010)

SandInMaheye said:
			
		

> Thanks.  A friend of mine told me to manual feed the stove and see what happens.. so I put a handful in to manual feed, shut the glass door and watch.  A fire started and it burned out. The blower for the heat didnt kick on as he said it should have?!  He had a stove in his other house so he was trying to assist me, but failed. LOL  Should the blower of kicked on when heat built up in the firebox?  Just Curious ..and to see if the friend was blowing smoke up my butt. lol



It takes time to sufficiently heat the interior of the stove before the blower comes on.  It seems like an unusually long time to a new pellet stove user but really there is no point to blowing cold air out of the stove so they set it to wait until it's good and hot.  Your friend was mostly right but there is no way that a single handful of pellets is going to get things hot enough to start the blower.

England's Stove Works (the manufacturer of your Summer's Heat) has service second to none.  Hang in there and let them figure out what's going on with your auger.


----------



## SandInMaheye (Dec 8, 2010)

I finally had a day off and got to make a call to Tech Support and looks like my problem is solved!!  There is a disc on the motor that was stuck, so after moving that around a few times, the auger started turning.  Yippeeee!  

Now I just have to let it run for 20 min for the E2 code, ect.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## SandInMaheye (Dec 9, 2010)

Well that was a short lived victory.  i was told to do the dry run, which i did and the auger was moving during that.  BUT as soon as I put pellets in, it stopped.  I cleaned it out made sure their was nothing stuck started again. Stopped again once pellets were in.  Why would this happen?  I only have so many more days off I can use to try and fix this thing.


----------



## SandInMaheye (Dec 9, 2010)

Well that was a short lived victory.  i was told to do the dry run, which i did and the auger was moving during that.  BUT as soon as I put pellets in, it stopped.  I cleaned it out made sure their was nothing stuck started again. Stopped again once pellets were in.  Why would this happen?  I only have so many more days off I can use to try and fix this thing.


----------



## SandInMaheye (Dec 9, 2010)

Well that was a short lived victory.  i was told to do the dry run, which i did and the auger was moving during that.  BUT as soon as I put pellets in, it stopped.  I cleaned it out made sure their was nothing stuck started again. Stopped again once pellets were in.  Why would this happen?  I only have so many more days off I can use to try and fix this thing.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 9, 2010)

SandInMaheye said:
			
		

> Well that was a short lived victory.  i was told to do the dry run, which i did and the auger was moving during that.  BUT as soon as I put pellets in, it stopped.  I cleaned it out made sure their was nothing stuck started again. Stopped again once pellets were in.  Why would this happen?  I only have so many more days off I can use to try and fix this thing.



Is the auger not moving but the motor is turning?   If this is the case the coupling between the auger and motor is likely not lined up right and the set screw isn't against the flat portion of the auger or motor shaft.

If the motor also isn't turning the auger could be way out of alignment such that any pellet jams the works up.

Check the instructions for replacing your auger motor and or auger.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 9, 2010)

pm me your contact info, along with what time you are available around the stove , i may be able to call early or late as i usually arrive early at work and generally im late getting out of there in the evenings due to paperwork and such, tomorrow i will not be in the office late however as i have an appointment. anyway , shoot me that info in a pm and i'll see if i can work around your work hours if possible to get you up and running. this has gone on too long already


----------

